# Main > General Discussion >  First-time map maker looking for criteria info

## ebc123

I'm a first-time map maker -- as in I've never made one before. I'm looking to do a very simple map but I want it to be as accurate and conforming to standards as possible. 

I'm traveling overseas next month and I'd like to know if there is specific criteria I should be aware of as far as recording GPS points with the intention of making a map.  I've purchased the most accurate handheld GPS without branching into professional survey quality (Delorme PN-40.)

I'll be at the area I'd like to map for 4 or 5 days so I will be able to take multiple readings of the same points on different days.

Thank you for any input.

----------


## töff

I think most of us make fictional maps ...

Is there some place on Earth that's not mapped to within an inch of its life already?

----------


## töff

This is an interesting concept.

I guess my first question is, what are you mapping?

If you were mapping a road, for example, I'd think that a series of GPS points at each "bend" would be enough ... then just connect the dots.

To map an irregular shape -- say, a lakeshore -- a GPS reading every X feet ought to be sufficient, and then just place the points onto your map grid.

What's the resolution of your GPS? is it randomized or does it have a builtin secret shift amount?

I don't know how you'd measure elevations, though. That would require some surveying equipment, I think. I see guys doing that around town.

----------

